
HOWTO: Get into grad school for science, engineering, math and computer science - harias
http://matt.might.net/articles/how-to-apply-and-get-in-to-graduate-school-in-science-mathematics-engineering-or-computer-science/
======
iopuy
Excellent tip on asking for a STRONG letter of recommendation when approaching
faculty, this probably would have saved me some heartache in the past.

